# Why I switched to Arctic Fox from Red Fox.



## Arcadium (Apr 26, 2009)

So i've come to notice something. Many kiddies who are in and then out of the fandom, choose a Red Fox as a fursona. Why? I personally blame Disney. This is bad, because I'm pretty young, and it looks like I'm some douche that's in it for the porn, and then right out a month later. Also, i could never really design a Red Fox well, so i figured i could try another variety.

I was really wondering if anyone else feels this about the whole in, and then out people in this fandom, or thinks it. Honestly, i see a lot of them.

So Arctic Fox, here we go!


----------



## Panzermanathod (Apr 27, 2009)

There's a whole bunch of cliches when it comes to the furry fandom. Foxes, Dragons, Rule 34, Hybrids, dragon hybrids, wings, etc. 

It is how it is.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 27, 2009)

...um congrats on going from the most popular fox species...to the next one?


----------



## Runefox (Apr 27, 2009)

Actually, isn't the single most popular species the wolf?

Either way, it is what it is. I kept going with the whole red fox/etc thing mostly because I love red foxes. Your actions speak louder than your "fursona".


----------



## Yula-XII (Apr 27, 2009)

If your going to pick something that is a cleche, or over done, or associated negatively, expect people to think of you that way, but don't let it stop you if you really want it. proove people wrong. i know im going to have to do some prooving with mine and its not even a fox..


----------



## Arcadium (Apr 27, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> ...um congrats on going from the most popular fox species...to the next one?



For me, it lowers it quite a bit. I love foxes, and there's no way i'm gonna change the whole species just for this. It makes me feel that it looks like i'm not following a pattern this way. And arctic foxes are easier to anthropomorphize, at least for me.

Arctic foxes and Red Foxes i love on the same level, so it isn't oh so terrible. I kinda wanted to see if anyone else saw this.


----------



## waterwolf23 (Jun 15, 2009)

That's cool but aren't we all cliches.In no order it would be:Wolf,fox,dragon,goats,birds.I mean it becomes obvious.If you want to go out of the more cliche find a mythological fox or animal and or extinct one.The choice is yo-*is shot*


----------



## Shadowwolf (Jun 15, 2009)

Crysix Corps said:


> ...um congrats on going from the most popular fox species...to the next one?



What he said. There are so many other foxes out there. Bat eared foxes, island foxes, Tibetan foxes, Cape foxes, Darwin's foxes, Corsac foxes, even Fennec foxes. Out of all of those choices, I have only ever seen ONE island fox character and a handful of Fennecs.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm fairly certian that no one gives a shit.


----------



## Arcadium (Jun 15, 2009)

Then i'm fairly certain you don't have a reason to post here.


----------



## Shadowwolf (Jun 15, 2009)

Hehehe.


----------



## Carenath (Jun 15, 2009)

Either way... I still think "prey"


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 15, 2009)

Carenath said:


> Either way... I still think "prey"



I see a new scarf!


----------



## Carenath (Jun 15, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I see a new scarf!


*chuckles.. before flying off to hunt down a few more foxes for his dinner*


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 15, 2009)

Carenath said:


> *chuckles.. before flying off to hunt down a few more foxes for his dinner*



Can I fly on your back and shoot down foxes Sarah Palin style?


----------



## Aden (Jun 15, 2009)

Shadowwolf said:


> What he said. There are so many other foxes out there. Bat eared foxes, island foxes, Tibetan foxes, Cape foxes, Darwin's foxes, Corsac foxes, even Fennec foxes. Out of all of those choices, I have only ever seen ONE island fox character and a handful of Fennecs.



ohai


----------



## Carenath (Jun 15, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Can I fly on your back and shoot down foxes Sarah Palin style?


Dont see why not.. though do tell, what style is "Sarah Palin".. other than her conveniently preaching about family values while her daugher gets knocked up by some Alaskan red-neck.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 15, 2009)

Carenath said:


> Dont see why not.. though do tell, what style is "Sarah Palin".. other than her conveniently preaching about family values while her daugher gets knocked up by some Alaskan red-neck.



Shooting them from something that flies. 
-assembles hunting rifle-

There are too many foxes! We must decrease the population for the sake of the fandom!


----------



## Corey W. Greyfox (Jun 16, 2009)

> There are too many foxes! We must decrease the population for the sake of the fandom!



I guess I'm safe then... Gray Foxes aren't "true foxes," (not _Vulpes_). Heh-heh-heh...

...

Y'know, that is kind of ridiculous... how did they come up with that? Kit foxes and swift foxes are vulpine, yet I've seen them with the exact same fur patterns as a Gray Fox... they're just a wee smaller! What the growlf!?


----------



## Linzys (Jun 25, 2009)

My first fursona was a blue fox.


----------



## Azerane (Jun 25, 2009)

I think often the reason is that if anybody anywhere says fox, the first thing you're going to think of is red fox, followed closely by arctic fox, and then of course the fennec. Passed that, the average person probably couldn't name any more fox species, and I think that unless you've read into it, you don't really know or hear of the others. It's a matter of how well known the species is in the first place, that's all. I think it's nice that you're choosing an arctic over a red, still popular, yes... but less so than the red. But hey, if you feel the change fits you better, then that's what matters. It's not which animal is the most well known or popular, but it's about what fits you. That's my thoughts on it anyway.


----------

